# iPad 2



## Richard Schollar (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm thinking about seeing if I can buy one this evening.  Black with a pink cover.


----------



## shg (Mar 25, 2011)

A pink cover? Richard, has your posture obscured your vision?


----------



## SuperFerret (Mar 25, 2011)

A question always pops into my head when I see Richard's Avatar... from that posture how do you see to read the forum? Or type?


----------



## shg (Mar 25, 2011)

Nose-activated touchscreen on existing iPad 1?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 25, 2011)

It's true my view of the world has changed somewhat 

The iPad would be for my wife (hence the pink colour)


----------



## SuperFerret (Mar 25, 2011)

Richard Schollar said:


> It's true my view of the world has changed somewhat


 
I'll bet, surely it can't be comfortable either.



Richard Schollar said:


> The iPad would be for my wife (hence the pink colour)


 
Yeah yeah, heard _that_ one before


----------



## shg (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought my wife an iPhone for Christmas -- she loves it.

My sister got an iPad, and she loves that. I say go for it.


----------



## JamesW (Mar 25, 2011)

iPad? Pfft..

Take a look at this Richard, cheaper and much better (it's not Apple):

http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...=X&ei=SZWMTe6DDdCYhQes-pmhCw&ved=0CGkQ8wIwAA#


----------



## cornflakegirl (Mar 25, 2011)

Richard Schollar said:


> The iPad would be for my wife (hence the pink colour)



Has she actually asked for a pink one? Ownership of a womb doesn't automatically restrict ones colour palette...


----------



## Domski (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't afford one after multiple skiing/snowboard hols and ordering a funky new laptop (not to mention a new boiler )so if she doesn't like it I'll have it 

Dom


----------



## SuperFerret (Mar 25, 2011)

cornflakegirl said:


> Ownership of a womb doesn't automatically restrict ones colour palette...


 
Well said!


----------



## alansidman (Mar 25, 2011)

Richard;
I hope you have better luck in getting one in the UK than some of my friends have had here in Chicagoland.  There is apparantly a scarcity of them.  Parts required from Japan are not arriving in the US manufacturing facilities and therefore a backlog.  Good luck and let us know if you are successful.
Alan


----------



## MrKowz (Mar 25, 2011)

This comic seems rather appropriate, since the iPad 2 has very minor differences from the iPad.

theoatmeal.com/comics/apple


----------



## Domski (Mar 25, 2011)

There's a load of people working behind the scenes sticking 2's onto the boxes of all the old stock and hoping nobody will notice the difference. Shiny thing make it all better.


----------



## SuperFerret (Mar 25, 2011)

Domski said:


> Shiny thing make it all better.


 
I've been very tempted to buy one of their shirts with that on, as I know 4 people who have begun to obsess about their iPhones and sit dribbling over reviews and specs for the iPad and now most likely iPad 2


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 26, 2011)

cornflakegirl said:


> Has she actually asked for a pink one? Ownership of a womb doesn't automatically restrict ones colour palette...



Those colours were all her own choice


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been unable to source one locally due to demand so I went on to the Apple Store to order one knowing it would take 4 weeks.  However, I checked with their online reps and Apple will charge your card for the iPad2 on placing the order but they won't guarantee when the iPad2 will either be manufactured or dispatched to you.  Hence, I'm going to wait


----------



## AussieVic (Mar 27, 2011)

Ipad is not great without USB connection, you are betting of waiting for Android tablets.


----------



## RobMatthews (Mar 27, 2011)

AussieVic said:


> Ipad is not great without USB connection, you are betting of waiting for Android tablets.


There are android tablets now; are there any with a front-facing camera? (honest question.) 
Personally, i'd also like to be able to code on a tablet; can you get excel to run on one?


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Mar 27, 2011)

And I thought this was another competition where you were offering iPad2


----------



## Domski (Mar 28, 2011)

RobMatthews said:


> There are android tablets now; are there any with a front-facing camera? (honest question.)
> Personally, i'd also like to be able to code on a tablet; can you get excel to run on one?



I think Dell's effort had a front facing camera ages ago so there must be more now that do. As for Excel there's packages like Numbers that can open Excel docs but I doubt they're fully functional. Not heard of anyone running Excel itself on one.


----------



## CraigEvander (Mar 28, 2011)

I will like to see iPad matching the new Tab from Samsung. 
Between iPad 2 and Xoom Apple won in my opinion but i think this time the result will be different.


----------

